# Blackwater, docklights, awesome!



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Went out as soon as the rain stopped this evening in hopes of trying the fly rod under some lights. For the first hour or so I went from light to light with zero activity, just practicing casting more or less. Decided to try one more light across the basin and I'm glad I did. Trout were smacking and redfish were busting all around the light. It took forever to get the fly where I wanted it to go but once I did it got attention! I tied a piece of 10 pound mono the fly line and a small popping bug to that. My first ever catch on a fly rod was an 18-1/2" red, next was a bruiser at 25", that was a challenge with the #5 rod. Caught several short reds and specs and before long the fly was totally stripped of paint and fur, just a piece of Styrofoam with a bent hook sticking out of it. The night ended with a tangle from hell and two fish to take home!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Popping bug. Who woulda thought it?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool...............

Robin


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Great way to slime up the Gheenoe!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch :thumbsup:!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get em brother!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

